# Welwyn Garden City Open 2014 - 5/6 April - (UK)



## BillyRain (Jan 13, 2014)

Just to add a little more bulk to the UK Calendar 

The event will be held across two days in the Collingwood Suite at Gosling Sports Park in Welwyn Garden City. This is very close to Hatfield (Cuthberts).

One huge bonus is that quite literally on the venue's doorstep is WGC's Premiere Inn. From the entrance to the Premiere Inn, it is a 5-10 second walk to the entrance to the Collingwood Suite. So this is obviously the recommended accommodation.

The venue is also a 15 minute walk from Welwyn Garden City rain station, which is on the same line as Hatfield.

*All events will be held with the exception of FMC.*

Competitor limit is likely to be around 70 and registration will be confirmed once the event becomes official. Registration fee will be £11. There will hopefully be a facility to pay online upfront. Information on this will be provided soon.

There is a Bistro onsite next door in the main sports building for hot food and drink. There is also a Tesco Extra in the area and a garage close to the venue. 

The Collingwood Suite itself also has a fully licensed bar that will be open between 2PM - 6PM both days for drinks and snacks. *Please note that alcoholic drinks must not be taken beyond the bar area.*

http://www.wgc2014.info

Registration is OPEN!!! 

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WelwynGardenCity2014

*It is now possible for you to pay your registration fee up front!*

This saves you hassle on the day and helps use organisers with organizational things.

Please remember that if you still plan on paying your fee on the morning of the competition, please ensure you have the exact change!

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1003


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 13, 2014)

Woop. I'll be there.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll double check but this should work for me, plus all BLD is nice.


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 13, 2014)

if i can make it for cheaps then i'll go


----------



## TDM (Jan 13, 2014)

2 days before my birthday... idk if I can make it though, too far from here.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 13, 2014)

swag


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 13, 2014)

UK comps <3 I will definitely go to either this or nottingham, hopefully both.


----------



## joey (Jan 13, 2014)

Argh, the day before I go to a conference in Scotland..


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 13, 2014)

joey said:


> Argh, the day before I go to a conference in Scotland..



The keywords here are "day" and "before". I see no problem here


----------



## angham (Jan 13, 2014)

Astronomical train prices and a-levels make this very unlikely for me


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 13, 2014)

angham said:


> Astronomical train prices and a-levels make this very unlikely for me



Could always get to manchester or liverpool and then get a megabus for like £5?

Hmm but then you'd have to get train from London to WGC too... hmmmm


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 13, 2014)

Yay!


----------



## AgassiYiu (Jan 13, 2014)

Count me in as well

(Can't be bothered to look for my old account so I've created a new one lol)


----------



## scottishcuber (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 13, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Welcome to the forums!!



This

Also can you please sit next to me during 3x3 Agassi?


----------



## UnderStorm (Jan 13, 2014)

Omg another competition in Uk.. :O Wow


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 14, 2014)

Billy's comp? Thats a yes then.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 14, 2014)

5/6th yay. I'll be there


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2014)

No FM boooo. See you at the comp anyway I guess!

This tempts me to organise an FM heavy comp soon


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 14, 2014)

Fantastic Manchester Competition?


----------



## Cyclopscow (Jan 14, 2014)

Wish there was a contest in Seattle this year


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 14, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Fantastic Manchester Competition?



Laurence gogogo


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jan 14, 2014)

kinch2002 said:


> No FM boooo. See you at the comp anyway I guess!
> 
> This tempts me to organise an FM heavy comp soon


When not competing everyone must be at a computer playing Football Manager? Sounds like a fantastic addition to competitions to me.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 14, 2014)

Welwyn Garden Open, German Open and De Wilg Open on the same weekend, yet another tough choice...
Well, since I'm already going three times to Germany and twice to Belgium in early 2014 I think I'll probably pick UK this time.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 14, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Welwyn Garden Open, German Open and De Wilg Open on the same weekend, yet another tough choice...
> Well, since I'm already going three times to Germany and twice to Belgium in early 2014 I think I'll probably pick UK this time.



Yey we get François!! <3


----------



## AdamB (Jan 14, 2014)

Dunno really it's a bit far for me.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 14, 2014)

AdamB said:


> Dunno really it's a bit far for me.



LOL I hope that is sarcasm...


----------



## AgassiYiu (Jan 14, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> This
> 
> Also can you please sit next to me during 3x3 Agassi?



LOL does that help you a lot by having a fatty sitting next to you?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 14, 2014)

AgassiYiu said:


> LOL does that help you a lot by having a fatty sitting next to you?



Are you thinking of finding a replacement?

I was solving 2 secs faster than usual at RFH because I knew you were faster than me but not an obtainable speed.


----------



## AgassiYiu (Jan 14, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Are you thinking of finding a replacement?
> 
> I was solving 2 secs faster than usual at RFH because I knew you were faster than me but not an obtainable speed.



o_o oh wow if that's the case then I'll sit next to you 
hopefully this time you will solve like 3 secs faster


----------



## AdamB (Jan 14, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> LOL I hope that is sarcasm...



OF course! It's even closer than Cuthberts. Should do a Hitchin one next.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 14, 2014)

AdamB said:


> OF course! It's even closer than Cuthberts. Should do a Hitchin one next.



Find a venue and let's get on it


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 14, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Laurence gogogo



I was talking to Thom about organising one in Manchester at some point in the future. Still just an idea at this point though.


----------



## KongShou (Jan 14, 2014)

Woop, should be there


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 14, 2014)

Why so many comps too far? 

A major disadvantage of living on the south coast.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 14, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Why so many comps too far?
> 
> A major disadvantage of living on the south coast.


Its really not far. Look at a map of the world and you'll realise that the UK is tiny and all comps are actually pretty near to everyone.


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Why so many comps too far?
> 
> A major disadvantage of living on the south coast.


Yeah... where do you live?
(also, a bit unrelated, but I was just looking at your website, and you don't need both A perms in the 4lLL section)


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 14, 2014)

I was wondering when the next comp after Nottingham would be but I thought it would be a bit soon to ask.

....So what's lined up after Welwyn


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jan 14, 2014)

Can get there with my oyster! I may be able to come providing I'm in the country.


----------



## Ollie (Jan 14, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> Can get there with my oyster! I may be able to come providing I'm in the country.



Would this be your first comp?


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nope, I am coming to Nottingham


----------



## Ollie (Jan 14, 2014)

Laradoodle4 said:


> Nope, I am coming to Nottingham



Gogogo Australia NRs


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Jan 14, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Gogogo Australia NRs



Loool yes


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Jan 14, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Why so many comps too far?
> 
> A major disadvantage of living on the south coast.



Try living in Scotland.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

*IT'S OFFICIAL*

*REGISTRATION IS NOW OPEN!*

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WelwynGardenCity2014


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 15, 2014)

Weird time to open registration. I'm not definitely going yet but I registered anyway.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Weird time to open registration. I'm not definitely going yet but I registered anyway.



We figured that there is not much point in waiting to open registration anymore seeing as competitions are much bigger now. 

The wait was more for smaller comps where places were very limited.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> We figured that there is not much point in waiting to open registration anymore seeing as competitions are much bigger now.
> 
> The wait was more for smaller comps where places were very limited.



Yeah, we firstly had the wait before opening registration because we only had few competitions in the year and there were only around 30 available slots. Now we have 5+ per year all of which are decently sized so I don't think there is a problem with opening it straight away. We still post on the UKCA website and the FaceBook group the moment it opens so I don't see why not open upon announcement!


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 15, 2014)

TDM said:


> Yeah... where do you live?



Portsmouth area. And my parents don't drive.



TDM said:


> (also, a bit unrelated, but I was just looking at your website, and you don't need both A perms in the 4lLL section)



Indeed. But I have them on the guide anyway.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 15, 2014)

Registered 
I see a countsown on the website, which ends on 5th April, 9am. Does it mean that the events will actually start at that time ?
(I'm asking the question because I would like to know whether it's possible for me to come from Paris on Saturday morning and be on time for the first events or not. If that's not possible, it doesn't really matter, but I would like to get the info before booking my train tickets.)


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

ThomasJE said:


> Portsmouth area. And my parents don't drive.



Train from Portsmouth -> Waterloo. Underground to North London. Train to Welwyn Garden City, then it's a 2 minute walk to the venue.



TMOY said:


> Registered
> I see a countsown on the website, which ends on 5th April, 9am. Does it mean that the events will actually start at that time ?
> (I'm asking the question because I would like to know whether it's possible for me to come from Paris on Saturday morning and be on time for the first events or not. If that's not possible, it doesn't really matter, but I would like to get the info before booking my train tickets.)



Bon matin François! J'étudie français à l'université donc je repondrai en français 

Nous avons accès à la salle à 9h donc nous allons commencer à mettre en place alors. Si vous voulez obtenir votre train samedi matin, vous le pouvez!

We have access to the venue at 9am so we will start setting up then. So events are likely to start at 9:15am or 9:30am. So if you want to get your train Saturday morning, you can!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 15, 2014)

Definitely looking for someone to share room with, anyone?


----------



## ryanj92 (Jan 15, 2014)

So apparently I can do Nottingham - Victoria Coach Station and back for £8 return on Megabus... provided my journey down happens between 4:45am and 8am on Saturday morning 
Is Coach Station - venue a difficult journey for someone who hasn't used London transport before?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> So apparently I can do Nottingham - Victoria Coach Station and back for £8 return on Megabus... provided my journey down happens between 4:45am and 8am on Saturday morning
> Is Coach Station - venue a difficult journey for someone who hasn't used London transport before?



Nope!

Just go to victoria underground station and buy a ticket to WGC. Then jump on the victoria line to Finsbury Park and then get an overground train to WGC


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Yeah, we firstly had the wait before opening registration because we only had few competitions in the year and there were only around 30 available slots. Now we have 5+ per year all of which are decently sized so I don't think there is a problem with opening it straight away. We still post on the UKCA website and the FaceBook group the moment it opens so I don't see why not open upon announcement!



The reg opened gone midnight and even though it is a week day in term time before noon reg is already over half full.

I think that announcing the time when registration will open is still the most fair way to do it.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> The reg opened gone midnight and even though it is a week day in term time before noon reg is already over half full.
> 
> I think that announcing the time when registration will open is still the most fair way to do it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



It's now midday and there are still 33 places available. Most of the core comp goers are registered. 

I don't really see a problem. I guess we will see when reg fills up.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> It's now midday



Are you in France?

So I contacted someone who is at work as soon as I saw reg opened.
If he decides to register it will probably be after work which means everyone who gets home from school will have the opportunity to register before him and potentially leave him without a place for the comp.

Just an example of any issue which could arise from this situation which I wanted to bring to your attention.

Thanks for the comp though Billy =)


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Are you in France?
> 
> So I contacted someone who is at work as soon as I saw reg opened.
> If he decides to register it will probably be after work which means everyone who gets home from school will have the opportunity to register before him and potentially leave him without a place for the comp.
> ...



Approximately* midday.

The same goes for scheduled registration really. Someone could easily not spot it at all/forget and end up stuck. 

I guess if someone doesn't keep up to date with a comp that they want to attend then it's kinda their own fault 

Just remember that comp limits are getting bigger and bigger these days so these sort of problems will occur less and less.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> The reg opened gone midnight and even though it is a week day in term time before noon reg is already over half full.
> 
> I think that announcing the time when registration will open is still the most fair way to do it.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



To be honest we didn't expect the competition to get confirmed within an hour of sending the proposal, the board were extremely quick to confirm everything and I'm very happy with that. This resulted it in being announced at an awkward time for our timezone, but this has not affected anything. It was more of a test than anything.

Either way, there will always be someone who misses out, if we open it up straight away, some people will see it straight away and sign up, the sign ups will tend to be slower and over a period of time as people have to work out whether or not they can make it for whatever reason. By waiting a week and then opening it produces the problem of people thinking they have to sign up as fast as possible, even if they cannot go, because they know that everyone is online at that point and everyone is wanting to sign up as fast as possible. When I look at the registration for WGC so far, I see mostly people that always come to competitions, but I don't only see that, I see people who do not come as often, and I do also see new people signing up. There isn't anything inherently wrong with the system since the same proportion of newer/older competitors are signing up.

If you want to know if a competition is announced, you should subscribe to the UKCA webpage. It will e-mail you any time an announcement is made on the website. That means every time a competition is announced, you would receive an e-mail about it, and you can sign up accordingly. I don't know anyone who doesn't check their e-mail daily in this day and age, and most people will have it linked to their phone so will receive it immediately upon announcement. On another note, we do update the UKCA page of "Upcoming Competitions" all the time. If a competition is rumoured at all or in the works, it will be on the list, so you do not have any excuse that you were not aware of a competition coming up.

I don't think it's anything to worry that it is over half full. If it were 2 years ago when the competitions catered for 30 people and half full only means 15 spots still open then I would be more worried. The majority of people signed up are those who go to nearly every competition, if not all. These people are always going to sign up regardless and the time nor day mattered. I'm fairly confident in saying that I do not think registration will fill by tomorrow, so it gives people plenty of time to sign up.

I hope I've at least given a view on my opinion, again, it was sort of a test but we cannot judge anything until registration closes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> The same goes for scheduled registration really. Someone could easily not spot it at all/forget and end up stuck.



If you go a week without spotting the comp and registration opening time or forget, that could be considered a lot more 'your fault' than going to bed before 1am, get up, go to work, get home, turn on PC and find out that you missed out on a place at a comp.



BillyRain said:


> Just remember that comp limits are getting bigger and bigger these days so these sort of problems will occur less and less.



I hope that everyone who wants to go and can get to a UK comp will have a place for them.

You and the rest of the organisers are doing a great job in making that a reality and I am grateful for it.



Mollerz said:


> stuff



I see where you are coming from completely.

When I 1st stopped this morning I checked the thread and instantly signed up. I was shocked that so many places were already taken and worried for people who don't check the forum as often as I do. I was unaware of the FB group (not sure how) and am not signed up to the email alerts.

I will sign up for them and join now to avoid that 'Oh crap, am I gona miss out on a place?' feeling. It's not very nice.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> If you go a week without spotting the comp and registration opening time or forget, that could be considered a lot more 'your fault' than going to bed before 1am, get up, go to work, get home, turn on PC and find out that you missed out on a place at a comp.



Either way it is your fault. We are one of very few, if not the only country that normally has registration opening times announced in advance.

One situation is, "I'm busy at the time of competition registration time, I have no access to a PC/internet at that time, I can't sign up immediately upon it opening." The other is "I haven't checked UKCA/WCA in a week, nor am I signed up to the UKCA mailing list, nor do I use Facebook, oh I missed registration."

There are plenty of different opportunities to be able to see when a competition is announced and made official, if you miss any of them that is not our problem.



cube-o-holic said:


> I hope that everyone who wants to go and can get to a UK comp will have a place for them.
> 
> You and the rest of the organisers are doing a great job in making that a reality and I am grateful for it.



Regardless of direction we take with opening registration, everyone has the same opportunity.



cube-o-holic said:


> I see where you are coming from completely.
> 
> When I 1st stopped this morning I checked the thread and instantly signed up. I was shocked that so many places were already taken and worried for people who don't check the forum as often as I do. I was unaware of the FB group (not sure how) and am not signed up to the email alerts.
> 
> I will sign up for them and join now to avoid that 'Oh crap, am I gona miss out on a place?' feeling. It's not very nice.



Like I said, whatever we do, someone will miss out for whatever reason. I remember once I was busy during registration opening times, I thought it would not fill up, so I just left it. I was out in Hull all day, then immediately went to someone's house to commence generic drinking and then go out to a nightclub for the evening. I got a text from Chris (Thankfully) at like midnight and he said "Registration is almost full better sign up". So I signed up at like 1am in a club from my phone. I was online when it got announced, so this current way I would have had no problem. It works both ways.

Here's the Facebook page and I recommend anyone who uses Facebook somewhat regularly to like this page as announcements are made immediately. Also go to the UKCA Website and sign up for the e-mail notifications. You will receive an e-mail IMMEDIATELY upon a competition being announced! Another thing you could do is make WCA/UKCA your homepage for your browser if that is an option, can't miss it then either.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

I just thought I'd check a few names to see if they'd registered yet.

The 1st 3 names that came to mind were Thom, Breandan and Alex. None of them have yet. Just sayin'.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I just thought I'd check a few names to see if they'd registered yet.
> 
> The 1st 3 names that came to mind were Thom, Breandan and Alex. None of them have yet. Just sayin'.



Thom and Breandan will miss it regardless of whether or not is announced. Breandan has missed them in the past with the old system. Thom is a repeat offender for missing them, notably for Nottingham he registered 71st, thus putting him on the waiting list. Alex doesn't necessarily sign up straight away either, as he plays in a band and is busy for multiple weekends, hence him missing competitions in the past and only coming for one day for example. Regardless, he'll most likely go on his computer and be on the internet tonight and sign up if he is available.

So really, you've picked probably the only 3 names of regulars who have not signed up, 2 of which, system does not matter at all. I can name about 30 regulars who have signed up. I don't see your point?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I was unaware of the FB group (not sure how) and am not signed up to the email alerts.



The facebook group was created like 15 minutes ago...



cube-o-holic said:


> I just thought I'd check a few names to see if they'd registered yet.
> 
> The 1st 3 names that came to mind were Thom, Breandan and Alex. None of them have yet. Just sayin'.



Also, Alex is unsure as to whether or not he is going to be able to come... hence not registered yet. He saw that reg was open ages ago.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> So really, you've picked probably the only 3 names of regulars who have not signed up, 2 of which, system does not matter at all. I can name about 30 regulars who have signed up. I don't see your point?



Robert Yau and Andrew Coghill.
Also Kong Shou.

I was driving and thinking of names.
The 3 I chose to check when I stopped were the 2 fastest and the UK champ. They were not random names.
I didn't consider Breandan and Thom's history at the time. Sorry.

Could we potentially open it up to a vote?


The point I have been trying to make is that I considered the previous system more fair and potentially other do as well.
I would've been sad if I got home this evening to find out that I couldn't compete at a comp which I don't have to book holiday for. I would've still gone but since the UK cubing community isn't a ridiculous size yet we could actually find out what would be considered the fairest way to open registration.

I am aware that my side falls apart if registration doesn't fill up as quickly as I'm expecting.
(My guess is reg will be full at 8pm)


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Robert Yau and Andrew Coghill.
> Also Kong Shou.
> 
> I was driving and thinking of names.
> ...



Spotted the edit


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Spotted the edit



I realised that I remembered issues in the past =)

Edit - I also edit about 80% of my posts. I try to do it as quickly as possible but sometimes it takes quite some time. See above.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

IMHO, I think we should wait and see if it actually causes any problems first. Then take action if need be.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> IMHO, I think we should wait and see if it actually causes any problems first. Then take action if need be.



Agreed.
No harm, no foul.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 15, 2014)

Unsure if I'll go to this. Don't wanna register if I can't make it.



TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> I was talking to Thom about organising one in Manchester at some point in the future. Still just an idea at this point though.



KIRJAVA'S HOUSE OPEN 2014


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> KIRJAVA'S HOUSE OPEN 2014



HAPPY TO DELEGATE


----------



## TMOY (Jan 15, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Bon matin François! J'étudie français à l'université donc je repondrai en français



Merci pour l'effort. But I will answer in English because not everybody understands French on this forum 



> Nous avons accès à la salle à 9h donc nous allons commencer à mettre en place alors. Si vous voulez obtenir votre train samedi matin, vous le pouvez!
> 
> We have access to the venue at 9am so we will start setting up then. So events are likely to start at 9:15am or 9:30am. So if you want to get your train Saturday morning, you can!



I just checked the train schedule: the earliest train I can catch arrives at 9:31am at the Welwyn Garden station, which means that I would arrive at ~9:45am at the venue. Well I think I will just play safe and come on Friday evening, hopefully there will already be some cubers hanging around at the Premier Inn.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 15, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Merci pour l'effort. But I will answer in English because not everybody understands French on this forum
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked the train schedule: the earliest train I can catch arrives at 9:31am at the Welwyn Garden station, which means that I would arrive at ~9:45am at the venue. Well I think I will just play safe and come on Friday evening, hopefully there will already be some cubers hanging around at the Premier Inn.



Yeah most definitely, I'll be there on the friday evening, I presume most will be there too!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

There will most definitely be a meet of some kind on the Friday evening. Most likely will end up at the Premiere Inn bar


----------



## Hypocrism (Jan 15, 2014)

In the holiday. Going to be able to make this one!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

*It is now possible for you to pay your registration fee up front!*

This saves you hassle on the day and helps use organisers with organizational things.

Please remember that if you still plan on paying your fee on the morning of the competition, please ensure you have the exact change!

http://www.ukca.org/?page_id=1003


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 15, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> There will most definitely be a meet of some kind on the Friday evening. Most likely will end up at the Premiere Inn bar



Yay I will be 18


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 15, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Yay I will be 18



Excellent news


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 16, 2014)

5 PLACES REMAINING!!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Double post! Getim mods!


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Double post! Getim mods!



Seeing as the 2nd post was on a separate day and is an official competition announcement, I think I get away with it


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Seeing as the 2nd post was on a separate day and is an official competition announcement, I think I get away with it



If you really think that's a good enough excuse you go right ahead =)


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> If you really think that's a good enough excuse you go right ahead =)



Well considering you were complaining people might not see it I think it's justified to let people know on SS that there are only 5 spots remaining.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 16, 2014)

Incidentally.. 

3 PLACES REMAINING!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Well considering you were complaining people might not see it I think it's justified to let people know on SS that there are only 5 spots remaining.



I thought I had made it obvious that I was joking.

I also thought that we were allowed to raise our concerns. I guess not.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I thought I had made it obvious that I was joking.
> 
> I also thought that we were allowed to raise our concerns. I guess not.



Given the rest of what you've been posting it was not obvious to me that you were joking.

I thought the whole point of raising a concern was to get a response as to why it became a concern in the first place. I guess not.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> I thought the whole point of raising a concern was to get a response as to why it became a concern in the first place. I guess not.



I see what you did there =D

I have come away from this encounter feeling like I shouldn't have bothered raising my concerns in the 1st place.

Obviously registration opening as soon as official didn't effect me because I am registered.

I was only worried about people who have gotten used to the system which has been in place and potentially lose out on a place as a result.

I guess I should've just kept my mouth shut and been happy that I had a place at the competition.


----------



## Mollerz (Jan 16, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> I see what you did there =D
> 
> I have come away from this encounter feeling like I shouldn't have bothered raising my concerns in the 1st place.
> 
> ...



Basically, any way we do it, there will always be someone who comes out badly.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 16, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Basically, any way we do it, there will always be someone who comes out badly.



^This... Plus, basically everyone who wants to come is registered now and there is still a few places left. Hakuna Matatta


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 16, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> ^This... Plus, basically everyone who wants to come is registered now and there is still a few places left. Hakuna Matatta



All's well that ends well =D



cube-o-holic said:


> I am aware that my side falls apart if registration doesn't fill up as quickly as I'm expecting.



Was about to ask why Robert Yau isn't registered yet but I guess he grabbed one of the last spots.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 17, 2014)

REGISTRATION IS NOW FULL

All registration requests from now on will be added to the waiting list. 

Thanks to everyone who has registered! It's going to be a great comp. 

Please remember that you have the option to pay your registration fee online to save yourself the trouble on the day. 

To do this, please go to http://wgc2014.info/?page_id=24 and follow the instructions.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 17, 2014)

Who's this other south african in our midst?


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 17, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Who's this other south african in our midst?



Jesse Tipton. New competitor. 

Are you nervous?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Jesse Tipton. New competitor.
> 
> Are you nervous?


Haha well it depends. I'm so close to 2x2 AfR, what if they pull a Sameer?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 17, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> what if they pull a Sameer?



They might have to but him a drink or two 1st.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jan 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> They might have to but him a drink or two 1st.


What happens in Welwyn Garden City, stays in Welwyn Garden City


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 17, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> What happens in Welwyn Garden City, stays in Welwyn Garden City



Yeah.. we also have a bar in the venue


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Yeah.. we also have a bar in the venue



Let me know if you need help propping it up =)


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 17, 2014)

IMPORTANT

If you have been waiting to book into the Premier Inn due to my message concerning discount, please feel free to go ahead and book. 

Unfortunately, Premier Inn are unwilling to give us any discount


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 17, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Let me know if you need help propping it up =)



And emptying it by the sounds of it


----------



## TMOY (Jan 17, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Unfortunately, Premier Inn are unwilling to give us any discount



At least it matches their motto "Everything's Premier but the price" 

(in French, "le premier peix" means "the lowest price". So this motto basically means "we're the best, but we're expensive") I guess that's not what they intended )


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 17, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Definitely looking for someone to share room with, anyone?



I've not booked yet and looking for someone to share with Friday-Monday, are you (or anyone else) interested?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 17, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I've not booked yet and looking for someone to share with Friday-Monday, are you (or anyone else) interested?



Evan messaged me earlier about sharing rooms. I'm staying only from Friday till Sunday though. I'm still keeping my option open.


----------



## BillyRain (Jan 20, 2014)

QUICK!! Premier Inn just FSR released a bunch of £29 rooms for the Saturday night! They were like £55!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine was £42 per night. Hurry!!!


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 10, 2014)

*A BIG REMINDER TO PLEASE LET US KNOW IF YOU CANNOT MAKE IT.

We currently have 21 people on the waiting list who are desperate for a place. 

Not showing up on the day without notice is completely inconsiderate.*


----------



## tomnev (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi...i registered my little boy about 3weeks ago for Welwyn and he got no18. on waiting list ...something else has come up for him on 5 April, and i need to make a call..what do you think (given knowledge of past events) his chances are of getting a place...thanks a lot...


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 17, 2014)

tomnev said:


> Hi...i registered my little boy about 3weeks ago for Welwyn and he got no18. on waiting list ...something else has come up for him on 5 April, and i need to make a call..what do you think (given knowledge of past events) his chances are of getting a place...thanks a lot...



Hi there, 

Unless we are able to extend the competitor limit (We will know over the course of the next month or so), I'm afraid the chances are pretty slim 

As I say, the limit may change, but please don't hold out for that to happen.

The email included details of how to avoid missing out in future. 

Thanks


----------



## tomnev (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi....ok this is useful , thanks v much for the update, all the best....


----------



## giorgi (Feb 24, 2014)

Hello sorry but can somebody add me in skewb my name is Girogi Tarielashvili thanks


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 25, 2014)

When is the schedule going to be up? Need to see what time I have to arrive... Thanks


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 25, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> When is the schedule going to be up? Need to see what time I have to arrive... Thanks



It will be up within the week.


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 25, 2014)

giorgi said:


> Hello sorry but can somebody add me in skewb my name is Girogi Tarielashvili thanks



All done 

In other news. The competitor limit was raised to 100. Going to be a biggen!!


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 25, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> All done
> 
> In other news. The competitor limit was raised to 100. Going to be a biggen!!



Does this mean 3 rounds of 2x2? pls


----------



## PeelingStickers (Feb 25, 2014)

really looking forward to this one, nice to see it will be a big one too, loads of atmosphere


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Feb 25, 2014)

This comp is pretty close to me meaning I get to stay for longer and maybe actually get to watch the cool events YAY


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 25, 2014)

hmm 2 new unknown Irish cubers I see.

inb4 they take Ciarans 22 NR's


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 25, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Does this mean 3 rounds of 2x2? pls



All I can guarantee for now is 3 rounds of 2-5.


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 25, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> All I can guarantee for now is 3 rounds of 2-5.



Cool


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Feb 25, 2014)

3 rounds of bigBLD? Please?



Spoiler



Ollie could survive, I would probably fall asleep if I actually tried this.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 25, 2014)

2 attempts at MBLD with a hard cut of 1 hour pree?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 2 attempts at MBLD with a hard cut of 1 hour pree?



Afraid not, just one attempt.


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 26, 2014)

Hmm maybe 16 finalists? If it's going to be such a big competition


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Afraid not, just one attempt.



Thanks anyway. I'll go for 1 bigger attempt I guess.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol all these round requests

(Just don't cut mega or skewb pls)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2014)

Who needs mega and skewb? Could have Mo3 FMC instead. That would please Daniel =D


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 26, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Who needs mega and skewb? Could have Mo3 FMC instead. That would please Daniel =D



I think skewb would please him more possibly :b


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 26, 2014)

Sometimes sacrifices have to be made. I'm sure he'll understand if he wants a shot at the Mo3 FMC WR.


----------



## TMOY (Feb 26, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 3 rounds of bigBLD? Please?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the problem ?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Feb 26, 2014)

People are so fussy!

(2 rounds of Clock?)


----------



## kinch2002 (Feb 26, 2014)

0 rounds of skewb? I'm retiring 
6 rounds of FM?


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 26, 2014)

Just so you lot are aware, this is likely to be the event layout.

3 rounds of 2-5.
2 rounds of clock.
1 round of everything else.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Feb 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> All I can guarantee for now is 3 rounds of 2-5.



I wonder how is it going to run, we're going to need more timers as we have more competitor now, and also accommodates other events as well...


----------



## Erik (Feb 26, 2014)

Really wanted to come to this one as well, but there is a comp in Belgium at the same weekend I already registered for. Don't hate kk thx. Much wow, so love, many England, such cubing!


Spoiler



amaze


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 26, 2014)

we cool bro


----------



## ryanj92 (Feb 26, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Just so you lot are aware, this is likely to be the event layout.
> 
> 3 rounds of 2-5.
> 2 rounds of clock.
> 1 round of everything else.



<3333


----------



## BillyRain (Feb 26, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> I wonder how is it going to run, we're going to need more timers as we have more competitor now, and also accommodates other events as well...



Mollz's dept 



Spoiler



I too hope he has it covered...


----------



## Mollerz (Feb 26, 2014)

BillyRain said:


> Mollz's dept
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a few competitions I am taking the schedule from, I don't see why this can't work!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Feb 26, 2014)

Anyone looking to share a room or offer a floor to sleep on?


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 26, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> hmm 2 new unknown Irish cubers I see.
> 
> inb4 they take Ciarans 22 NR's



Ahh! My precious place in the Irish top 10!!

If I lose it, I'll have to go to a UK comp to get it back!


----------



## LucidCuber (Feb 26, 2014)

Yellowsnow98 said:


> Ahh! My precious place in the Irish top 10!!
> 
> If I lose it, I'll have to go to a UK comp to get it back!



You guys should get another competition organised, it's been over 2 years now since Irish Open 2012


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Feb 26, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> You guys should get another competition organised, it's been over 2 years now since Irish Open 2012



Dublin would probably be the best place and would draw the most competitors. But I'm the only active speedcuber (on this forum) from Dublin (I think) who has been to a competition. And I wouldn't be up to organising one now. Maybe after 2 or 3 more comps, but not now.

So I'll just have to go to the UK to compete. As I did with the NI Open last year, and I'm planning to get to a UK comp this year too.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 4, 2014)

*Schedule is up!*

http://wgc2014.info/?page_id=26


----------



## KongShou (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome website!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 4, 2014)

Not a big deal, but it doesn't say how many 4BLD competitors there are. And it's crazy how many are doing 5BLD, though there is one guy who is apparently doing 5BLD and no other BLD, and has only done 2x2 and 3x3 previously ...


----------



## Ollie (Mar 4, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Not a big deal, but it doesn't say how many 4BLD competitors there are. And it's crazy how many are doing 5BLD, though there is one guy who is apparently doing 5BLD and no other BLD, and has only done 2x2 and 3x3 previously ...



Hopefully he doesn't do a Sameer on me


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 5, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Not a big deal, but it doesn't say how many 4BLD competitors there are. And it's crazy how many are doing 5BLD, though there is one guy who is apparently doing 5BLD and no other BLD, and has only done 2x2 and 3x3 previously ...



Yeah I just shoved this together quickly, it'll be updated with proper notes and comments soon. Don't worry <3


----------



## Hypocrism (Mar 5, 2014)

Who should I contact about removing my 4x4 entry? I can only make the Sunday.


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 5, 2014)

Hypocrism said:


> Who should I contact about removing my 4x4 entry? I can only make the Sunday.



I've removed that for you  Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 5, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Anyone looking to share a room or offer a floor to sleep on?



Yep. Whatuwannado?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 8, 2014)

Might join more events, e.g clock, not sure if mentioning now would help or I'll just do it on the day.

EDIT
owait, 24 in 4x4 final? or just error probably
buying skewb


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 9, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Might join more events, e.g clock, not sure if mentioning now would help or I'll just do it on the day.
> 
> EDIT
> owait, 24 in 4x4 final? or just error probably
> buying skewb



No errors.


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 13, 2014)

The premier Inn seems expensive, so do any Welwyners have a recommendation for any reasonably price B&B's?


----------



## KongShou (Mar 27, 2014)

OK so I'm gonna come with cubes to sell and prizes for podiums. But this can only happen if someone somewhere find me a place to stay cos I cant stay in a hotel by myself. Anyone willing to share a room or have a spare floor or sofa somewhere? VERY much appreciated.


----------



## BillyRain (Mar 27, 2014)

For the record, the plan for Friday night is to go to Ele House (Student union bar at the forum in hatfield). 

It's only an 8 minute cab or bus ride from WGC Premier Inn.

Also if we end up at travelodge bar in hatfield, this too is only a 6 minute drive from Premier Inn in WGC.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 28, 2014)

Tickets purchased, see you on Saturday morning


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Mar 28, 2014)

KongShou said:


> OK so I'm gonna come with cubes to sell and prizes for podiums. But this can only happen if someone somewhere find me a place to stay cos I cant stay in a hotel by myself. Anyone willing to share a room or have a spare floor or sofa somewhere? VERY much appreciated.



I've got a room Friday-Monday that I'd be willing to split with you, in the Premier Inn, PM if interested for whatever nights.


----------



## LucidCuber (Mar 28, 2014)

I haven't sorted accommodation yet (with 7 days to go lol) and will only want the Saturday night most likely. Anyone got a spare room on Saturday night? I'm only looking to spend £20 though so otherwise I'll just make 2 return trips.


----------



## CHJ (Mar 30, 2014)

In dire need of some 5x5 stickers as currently they are beyond illegal, brights or normals are good, name price or hug preference and im happy to give


----------



## DuffyEdge (Mar 31, 2014)

CHJ said:


> In dire need of some 5x5 stickers as currently they are beyond illegal, brights or normals are good, name price or hug preference and im happy to give



I'll give you some for free if you want. They should arrive any day now, so as long as they do before this weekend!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 31, 2014)

I will have yellow, bright orange, red and green if you need.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 31, 2014)

I'm afraid I'll have to pull out of this one, got other plans this weekend, have fun guys!


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 31, 2014)

PeelingStickers said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to pull out of this one, got other plans this weekend, have fun guys!



That's a shame, thanks for letting us know!


----------



## scottishcuber (Mar 31, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> That's a shame, thanks for letting us know!



James I won't be able to make the first day so cut me out. I can make Sunday, if that's alright.

Any chance of letting me do 2x2, 4x4 and 6x6 on Sunday?



Spoiler



lol worth a try


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 31, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> James I won't be able to make the first day so cut me out. I can make Sunday, if that's alright.
> 
> Any chance of letting me do 2x2, 4x4 and 6x6 on Sunday?
> 
> ...



Yup nope. I'll just leave you in, makes it less hassle.


----------



## Hypocrism (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm coming for the Sunday but not the Saturday-I've already asked about removing myself from events, do I need to talk to somebody else about registration etc?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals:
long version:
3BLD: 50/60
4BLD: 4:00
5BLD: 9:00
MBLD: 15 points

short version:
BLD: don't completely screw up. Doing well in other events would also be nice.

I'll be arriving Friday around 3:30 to the Premier Inn, I assume people will be heading there first before going to the pub/wherever? Also, I'm leaving Monday, is anyone going to be around on Sunday night?


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 2, 2014)

subteeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok so for all the regulars who skip past the email, it's important to read!

Most important points which are different to normal.

1. You HAVE to register before you will be allowed to compete.
2. You must know your groups, they will be on the wall, we won't call individual names, just 3 calls for each group. If you arrive to a group late you won't be able to compete.
3. We cannot change your group so you can borrow someone's cube.
4. UKCubeStore is sponsoring us so there must be no other organised trading.


----------



## CHJ (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals:

2x2: SUB3!!!/sub3.57
3x3: sub10/sub12.5
4x4: subclarkeeyyy
5x5: sub1:38/sub1:43
6x6: sub3:10/sub3:25
7x7: sub5/sub5:15
OH: sub17/sub20.75
FT: something fast, don't care
skewb: meh
mega: subben/sub1:14
pyra: sub5/sub7.5
clock: sub10/sub12
sq-1: sub28/sub35
3BLD: sub50/60 (keep NR *no i wont*)
4BLD: sub4
5BLD: sub9
MBLD: 15/15 in about 55mins


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 2, 2014)

*Goals:*

*2x2* - sub3/sub4
*3x3* - sub12/sub14
*4x4* - idc/sub1:00
*5x5* - sub1:38/sub1:45
*6x6* - idc
*7x7* - sub callum
*OH* - idc/sub30
*Feet* - get a mean (and then I can stop doing it)
*Mega* - sub1:55/sub2:10
*Pyra* - sub6/sub8
*Clock* - sub7.5/sub8
*Sq1* - idc
*Skewb* - sub11/sub14
*3BLD* - get a mean
*4BLD* - success
*5BLD* - success
*MBLD* - AfR


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 2, 2014)

goal

777: sub4:30 mean


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 2, 2014)

Goal

Have fun =D


----------



## giorgi (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals:

2x2 - sub5/subNR
3x3 - sub13/sub14
OH - sub27/sub30
4x4 - sub1/sub1:10
5x5 - sub2:15/sub2:25
Pyraminx - sub7.8/sub8.5
Megaminx - sub2 single/sub2:20 single
skewb - sub18/sub22
Feet - sub2:15/sub2:30


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 2, 2014)

CHJ said:


> 3BLD: sub50/60 (keep NR *no i wont*)
> 4BLD: sub4
> 5BLD: sub9
> MBLD: 15/15 in about 55mins





bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> 3BLD: 50/60
> 4BLD: 4:00
> 5BLD: 9:00
> MBLD: 15 points



Thought I was having deja vu there ... (or whatever, I don't French). Pint to who gets the most BLD goals? You still owe me one so double or nothing.

And I still owe Mollerz alcohol too, try to remind me.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll be there around 7pm. Yay for working in London  Staying at the PremInn like everyone else. 

Goals: 4x4 do stuff good, if I get round to practising again. 2 weeks off makes me slow again


----------



## KongShou (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals:

Yeah

/Goals

BTW is anything on on Friday?


----------



## CHJ (Apr 2, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Thought I was having deja vu there ... (or whatever, I don't French). Pint to who gets the most BLD goals? You still owe me one so double or nothing.
> 
> And I still owe Mollerz alcohol too, try to remind me.



these are goals....i'm very unlikely to get them  i'll have to simplify the bet to want to accept it, you will beat me at 4BLD but 5BLD hmm you improved alot, multi is were i'd put the bet if you wouldn't mind accepting that, and yeah, you'll probably think YAY free booze!!!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 2, 2014)

CHJ said:


> these are goals....i'm very unlikely to get them  i'll have to simplify the bet to want to accept it, you will beat me at 4BLD but 5BLD hmm you improved alot, multi is were i'd put the bet if you wouldn't mind accepting that, and yeah, you'll probably think YAY free booze!!!



Let's go with multi then. Please note that I can't even remember when I last had a 5BLD success, so that's probably a missed opportunity for you .


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals:

Get better before the comp. I'm ill atm but slowly recovering. My averages today are 14.5, hopefully I'll be averaing around 12.5 by Sunday :S

2x2x2: sub-6 Average (unlikely)
3x3x3: Sub-13 Average (Likely if I'm recovered, still possible if not)
4x4x4: PB/Sub1:20
Skewb: Sub-15 average.

Also get into final. 15th on the psych sheet so I should be able to, but anything can happen.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals: to spank Conor Cronin in all of our bets and pay him back for spanking me prior


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 2, 2014)

Goals:

3x3: 16.5/18.5
4x4: 1:05/1:10
5x5: 2:45/3:00
OH: 35/40
4BLD: success
MBLD: success

Fairly optimistic goals. It'd be cool to make second round of 3x3, but it's not too likely. Not practised blind a lot either, so I may well fail those. Will buy drinks for 4BLD judging though.


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 2, 2014)

I've been putting off saying this on the off-chance that it wouldn't be true, but I really can't make it this weekend...  
inb4 clock scrambles are easy and mollerz gets NR average


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 2, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Goal
> 
> Have fun =D



And swag it out.



ryanj92 said:


> I've been putting off saying this on the off-chance that it wouldn't be true, but I really can't make it this weekend...
> inb4 clock scrambles are easy and mollerz gets NR average



If I get clock NR average I will do something silly.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 3, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Will buy drinks for 4BLD judging though.



I'll judge 1 attempt. Just grab me when you need judging. No drink required but drinks will be had.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 3, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Thought I was having deja vu there ... (or whatever, I don't French).


The correct French spelling is "déjà vu" but since there are no accents in English "deja vu" is acceptable.

My Eurostar arrives in London at 8pm, I should be at the Premier Inn at 9pm or so.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 3, 2014)

Yes there is a plan to meet at the Ele House (University Student Union)

The Forum Hertfordshire 
University of Hertfordshire
College Lane 
Hatfield, Herts
AL10 9AB

Ele House is located next to the main entrance to the Forum. You can't really miss it. 

People will probably be there from mid afternoon. They also do food. 

Only 8 minute cab back to Premier Inn WGC.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 3, 2014)

Getting into the final was already going to be a close call but this cold seriously isn't making things any better :/


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 3, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Goals: to spank Conor Cronin in all of our bets and pay him back for spanking me prior



No chance 
Also, we have more than one bet? :confused:


----------



## Laradoodle4 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm being driven down on Saturday morning so a very sleepy Lara will see u all then. Fun fun T_T


----------



## CHJ (Apr 3, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> No chance
> Also, we have more than one bet? :confused:



this time you can bet for a pint


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 3, 2014)

*CHANGE OF PLAN FOR FRIDAY:

Meet at Premier Inn bar throughout the afternoon.

Few of us might be going somewhere more lively late into the evening and anybody is welcome to come.

See you tomorrow!*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 3, 2014)

CHJ said:


> this time you can bet for a pint



That's what we're doing  #adultlife


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 4, 2014)

Since the groupings are out, I'm thinking theres no more chance of me joining additional events?

PS: 2, 3, 3oh, pyra, clock


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 4, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Since the groupings are out, I'm thinking theres no more chance of me joining additional events?
> 
> PS: 2, 3, 3oh, pyra, clock



Yeah we can't allow you to join more events, I've already turned away a few people from extra events so you aren't the only one.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2014)

Probably arriving at 11-12 tonight.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll be arriving about 4pm, see you at the bar!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 4, 2014)

Can Nevins have my spot in 2x2? I haven't practiced so there's almost no chance of even doing well for me.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 4, 2014)

Great, somehow I'm glad to see things are being organised to the smaller details.
It is totally understandable.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

Nevins can have my space in Clock, if that's possible of course.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for offering spots! But I'm still suck at those events, just taking part for the fun of it. I doubt I'll have spare time for them though, so it's good I can't join in anymore.

Side note: I'll be filming for a cubing documentary for my media project. If I'm not occupied, feel free to ask me record your solve. I will also looking forward to interview people, volunteer anyone?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 4, 2014)

We're in the bar.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 4, 2014)

still at work


----------



## CHJ (Apr 4, 2014)

on my way for booze-IMEAN-cubes


----------



## Ollie (Apr 4, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> Thanks for offering spots! But I'm still suck at those events, just taking part for the fun of it. I doubt I'll have spare time for them though, so it's good I can't join in anymore.
> 
> Side note: I'll be filming for a cubing documentary for my media project. If I'm not occupied, feel free to ask me record your solve. I will also looking forward to interview people, volunteer anyone?



Film my solves and I'll volunteer


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to film you for sure, world record is a must.


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 4, 2014)

I would like you to film some of my 3x3 Solves. I would also be happy for the interview.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 4, 2014)

Wait, this is tomorrow...? I thought it was next weekend...


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 4, 2014)

MTGjumper said:


> Wait, this is tomorrow...? I thought it was next weekend...



You're kidding.... right?


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 4, 2014)

Have fun this weekend guys, gutted I had to drop out last minute... I'll be following everything in cubecomps as usual!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 5, 2014)

ryanj92 said:


> Have fun this weekend guys, gutted I had to drop out last minute... I'll be following everything in cubecomps as usual!


Well Ryan we have something in common this weekend, we're both not going and watching cube comps all weekend!


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> Well Ryan we have something in common this weekend, we're both not going and watching cube comps all weekend!



Sad times... >.<
Gj mollerz on the sub 8 clock swagverage!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 5, 2014)

WTF! Well done Ben!


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Apr 5, 2014)

CiaranBeahan said:


> WTF! Well done Ben!



Sweet lord. Please tell me this is recorded.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Apr 5, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Sweet lord. Please tell me this is recorded.


He always records his solves so just watch his youtube page over the next few days.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 5, 2014)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Sweet lord. Please tell me this is recorded.



yes it is

oops I made a new account


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 5, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> yes it is
> 
> oops I made a new account



What was the solution?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Apr 5, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> What was the solution?



R' U' R' U' R, I think


----------



## Escher (Apr 5, 2014)

God dammit my last remaining NR  Gj gj gj


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice 4BLD, Nevins :tu


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice official sub 10 from CHJ


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 6, 2014)

The Cypriot record holder has smashed the 3x3 NRs.


----------



## Iggy (Apr 6, 2014)

19/21 multi BLD by Ollie, finally :tu


----------



## Ollie (Apr 6, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 19/21 multi BLD by Ollie, finally :tu


Ty


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 6, 2014)

7.52 ER 3x3 avg. Alex Lau.


----------



## Masu1 (Apr 6, 2014)

excellent, congratulate! 8)


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 6, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> 7.52 ER 3x3 avg. Alex Lau.



That's amazing! He's deserved ER for a long time


----------



## JackJ (Apr 6, 2014)

Woo! Any video or does he still prefer not to be filmed?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 6, 2014)

JackJ said:


> Woo! Any video or does he still prefer not to be filmed?



'fraid he did it in the corner with barely anyone watching because he was rather nervous


----------



## JackJ (Apr 6, 2014)

5BLD said:


> 'fraid he did it in the corner with barely anyone watching because he was rather nervous



:'(


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 6, 2014)

Pfft at least i got the avg


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 6, 2014)

Good job. So how quick are you when you're not nervous?


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 6, 2014)

Idk anymore, I don't really practise at all nowadays. I'd imagine high 6- low 7


----------



## newtonbase (Apr 6, 2014)

You don't practice?! Blimey.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 6, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Nice 4BLD, Nevins :tu



5BLD NR = 4th place
6points MBLD = 4th place


BLD scene in UK is getting hard.
#compishard #needmoarpractice #nomoreswag
Sidenote: Iggy please pwn 5BLD NR with AsR.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 6, 2014)

DYK:

875 -> 347 rank in 4x4 average and overtook kirjava and rowan lolwat
lolben 0.75 best scramble generation ever
"When are you going to be a full delegate James?" -Everyone at the comp.
Clock sub-8 on safety solves, 100% serious that I should have got ER/WR on those scrambles, Ryan you were in my group as well...
First ever 1st place finish, in what else but clock.
UKCubeStore super awesome! Fantastic presence at the competition and so many prizes, you guys are awesome!
Billy is just great. <3
Maria is also great.
F1!
Bar!
Everyone hates bliiiinddd.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 6, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> R' U' R' U' R, I think


 Nice single Ben, I think I had same solution but too slow and not planned at the beginning


----------



## CHJ (Apr 7, 2014)

MUMMY!!!!!!!!

agassi quote of the comp


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 7, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> *Goals:*
> 
> *2x2* - sub3/sub4
> *3x3* - sub12/sub14
> ...


Only just got back 
2x2 - no/no
3x3 - no/no
4x4 - 42 single/yes
5x5 - yes/no (should've though without pops)
6x6 - idc
7x7 - Nooooooo
OH - no
Feet - pop 
Mega - naaaaa
Pyra - almost/yes
Clock - :'(
Sq1 - 50 alltime pb lol
Skewb - ye/no
3bld - 
4bld - yep 
5bld - no
Mbld - no

On the whole I'm disappointed with my results, but I had a really great weekend.

Thanks you guys!!

<3 <3

Oliver Frost spanked me.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 7, 2014)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UsmBXc2JoUU

My idol.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 7, 2014)

CHJ said:


> MUMMY!!!!!!!!
> 
> agassi quote of the comp



So funny. So many hugs. <3


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 7, 2014)

my n____er, my n____er... my n____er, my n___er

thanks for awesome comp


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 7, 2014)

CubeRoots said:


> my n____er, my n____er... my n____er, my n___er
> 
> thanks for awesome comp



wait wait wait, when you said you had some rap song stuck in your head, was is that one? Because someone else used to play that and I got it stuck in my head for two days lol.


----------



## Bindedsa (Apr 7, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Only just got back
> 2x2 - no/no
> 3x3 - no/no
> 4x4 - 42 single/yes
> ...


You got a sub 9 skewb single?


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 7, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> You got a sub 9 skewb single?



Oh that's right I did You picked up on that well!


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> 875 -> 347 rank in 4x4 average and overtook kirjava and rowan lolwat



not quite


----------



## ryanj92 (Apr 7, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Clock sub-8 on safety solves, 100% serious that I should have got ER/WR on those scrambles, Ryan you were in my group as well...



FML... Send me the scrambles at some point if you have them? 
I would have probably done safety solves too at 9am


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 7, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> not quite


ololdam



ryanj92 said:


> FML... Send me the scrambles at some point if you have them?
> I would have probably done safety solves too at 9am


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9DjDvnrnKaRQzB1TEVsc24zZE0/edit?usp=sharing

Gogo, I was in group B.


----------



## Robert-Y (Apr 7, 2014)

Alex, Breandan and I broke the no-feliks world record 3x3x3 podium:

Alex: 7.52
Robert: 9.46
Breandan: 9.69
=> 26.67



(Also great comp and stuff )


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2014)

Lol, Ben didn't make the final with a sub 10 average =\


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 7, 2014)

*podium


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay for this comp. Thanks Billy and James. Your efforts really showed during the weekend.

I'm not sure what I was doing. 95% of my solves were awful and 5% were awesome.

Some highlights:
+2 on 5 of my first 8 3x3 solves
Got 10-20 seconds worse at 5x5 in 6 weeks, but I can get a PB single anyway after a load of that stuff.
7x7 NR and I don't know how
1:48 in feet whilst being completely unable to turn anything, and then 1:08 without trying.
Explosion on first turn of 4x4, but also a 37 single.
2 good 6x6s then a big pop on the third
1:15 sq-1 single: Pop on parity. Fix and completely resolve until pop on parity. Fix and completely resolve.
Was first one to solve that 2x2 scramble. Sucks. Also I chose the wrong layer, which gave a U2 AUF instead of no AUF. Needed to be 0.08 quicker to get top of Sum of European single ranks.

I had fun


----------



## Ollie (Apr 7, 2014)

My first DYKs:

Big blind is spirit crushing and stressful, and Marcell told me off for failing?
But WR podium for 5BLD?
I now hold all UK NRs? (Sorry Dan!)
But still no WRs?
Xianjia is awesome for letting me borrow (and keep???) some Auroras for Multi BLD? And that UKCubestore is the best in general? 
Dan got a sub-50 5x5x5 solve?
CHJ is getting faster and accurate at everything BLD, which makes me think using all audio isn't actually that bad?
Matt got an all-time PB in 5BLD?
Ben doesn't react to anything?
Having a bar literally seconds from the solving station makes life that extra bit sweeter?
Adam gave me a lucky 5x5x5 florian modded cube? 
I got 3x PLL skips by doing x U R' U' L' U R U' r'?
ALau got ER and doesn't even practice?
James is my favorite judge?
And Billy organised an amazing comp?


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 7, 2014)

DYK: Competing after vacationing and not solving a single puzzle for a week is a terrible idea?




Mollerz said:


> Clock sub-8 on safety solves, 100% serious that I should have got ER/WR on those scrambles, Ryan you were in my group as well...





ryanj92 said:


> FML... Send me the scrambles at some point if you have them?
> I would have probably done safety solves too at 9am


The schedule originally called for Ryan being in my group, although I didn't check to see if you had changed it on the day I guess. :confused: Anyway, it's pretty clear that I'll DNF my clock average the comp after setting WR since it's happened twice now, although the circumstances were different this time (see below). I'll still take that over not setting WR at all. 


Spoiler: Excuses, excuses, excuses



-the above DYK
-I was going for WR single (not really, but let's pretend that was the case)
-Clock was first thing in the morning. None of my comps (Oxford included) have clock first thing in the morning, I simply can't solve intelligently at that time.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 7, 2014)

Awesome comp!

2x2:meh
3x3: PB but still meh
4x4: 38.57 Single!!!, just checked and it's my all time pb! sub 50 average too, awesome.
5x5: meh, pb but still bad
6x6: pb and cool cos i never practice
7x7: pb and pb and whats probably all time pb single
others: meh

Also Ollie and Nevins(and all other blinders in the comp) convinced me to start blinding properly now. The only problem is to use english or chinese to memo, or maybe both?

Great that the sponsoring went well! I love you all! <3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2014)

KongShou said:


> The only problem is to use english or chinese to memo, or maybe both?



Both. The more words you have in you arsenal the better.

Also do you have any AoSus in Black left? I'm want to buy one to swap with Alex's white one for winning 3x3.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Apr 7, 2014)

I only broke 1 pb this comp... 
Ah well. Had a great time though. See you all soon.


----------



## KongShou (Apr 7, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Both. The more words you have in you arsenal the better.
> 
> Also do you have any AoSus in Black left? I'm want to buy one to swap with Alex's white one for winning 3x3.



Yeah sure I have some black ones left. Just place an order on my shop and I'll post it to you! 

Also yeah I think I might use both. Nevin does that.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> I now hold all UK NRs?



All 33 of them


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 7, 2014)

Ollie said:


> James is my favorite judge?
> And Billy organised an amazing comp?


I HELPED ORGANISE
AND THANKS <3



Evan Liu said:


> DYK: Competing after vacationing and not solving a single puzzle for a week is a terrible idea?
> 
> 
> The schedule originally called for Ryan being in my group, although I didn't check to see if you had changed it on the day I guess. :confused: Anyway, it's pretty clear that I'll DNF my clock average the comp after setting WR since it's happened twice now, although the circumstances were different this time (see below). I'll still take that over not setting WR at all.
> ...



Oh yeah you are right, for the first groups I alternated people for groups so group 1 was 1st, 3rd, 5th etc. fastest official averages which put you and Ryan in the first group and myself and Daniel in the 2nd.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 7, 2014)

DYK:
I always have loads of stuff for these when I get home, then forget them by the time I write them out the next day?
I like skewb?
Megaslow??
As in, first average over 1:00 in over a year D:?
10.84 wat?
Pyra is lol?
Yet again I forgot to practice any type of BLD and totally failed?
I'm getting bad at bigcubes?
I didn't practice at all for this comp, except for skewb and a little bit of mega?
I got more medals than Daniel?
I like getting at least 1 sub-1:30 5x5 solve per comp?
We didn't stay in McDonalds for very long at all?
Laurence is an intelligent fare dodger (/s)?
Carrying that box of stuff really sucked?
Getting up early to practice feet doesn't work when you can't get into the venue?
I'm going to start properly practicing again?

Thanks for the great comp James & Billy!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 7, 2014)

Another great weekend, huge thanks to the oragnisers for organising, UKCubeStore for being so generous, and those that don't get mentioned enough - the people that judge long BLD attempts.

DYK:
Several times I had 3 good solves and 2 bad solves, just to ruin an almost fast average?
I still managed to get PB averages with a counting bad solve?
But not in 3x3 second round because I failed T-perm to get a counting 24?
Don't let James judge megaminx? (my slowest solve by far)
awesome 5BLD result!!
Also, 5x5 blindfolded was interesting?
-I'm now top 10 5BLD but not top 100 3BLD?
I always have a multiple of 3 cubes unsolved in multi?
I got my luckiest LL of the weekend when solving a 3x3 I mis-scrambled?
Everyone wants to know whether James gets a +2?

Plus other interesting stuff probably. Looking forward to next comp, but probably not Oxford for me.

Edit: if anyone has any videos of me solving or knows (even roughly) how fast memo was for my 5BLD success/multi, please let me know.


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 7, 2014)

mollerz' solve did not have a +2


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2014)

IMO it was clearly +2 from 3 sides and ambiguous from 1.

Edit - puts protractor in cubing bag.


----------



## scottishcuber (Apr 7, 2014)

I think his +2 gathered just as much attention as Alex's ER.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 7, 2014)

DYKs

-after years, finally malaysian 5bld nr is broken.
-5BLD 3rd place is ranked 12th in the world. (It must be the british tea.)
-I'm on 3rd place with 3BLD success rate. 8/9
-Mcdonald thrice in Saturday give me sore throat on Sunday morning.
-5am train consist of everybody sleeping. (Was having a hard time deciding whether to cube or not, ended up didn't)
-Didn't sleep on Friday night at all
-Could've got another 5bld mean of 3 if I didn't had that pint.
-big thanks to those who took part in interviews, you know who you are Mcdonald
-adam greenwood is ossum, nick and sarah too, pretty much everyone from the london gang is.
-Sunday morning, a lot of 'wild' pro cubers appeared. ALau, Sameer.
-spent a lot of money
-new medals are nice
-Luke has his earmuff on wherever he is
-accommodation next to venue is too great
-6x6 single cr 146, 7x7 single cr 145, then both WR 413.
-can't remember anything else, dang it next time I'll have to write them up before I forget.

Edit: Thanks Billy and James for another ossum comp.

And how can I forget, country flags are swag.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 7, 2014)

DYKs

Nice NR-s?
Unexpected 2x2 scramble? 
I made 3x3 finals? 
Some people are like what Georgia is Girl's name, state of America, country...?
Wrong old Georgian flag on my lanyard? but it is fine? 
Sorry for my bad English?
Thanks to everybody it was Great competition 
Sorry but can you give me that 2x2 scramble, on which Ben has got 0.75 single.Thanks.


----------



## giorgi (Apr 7, 2014)

Kirjava said:


> mollerz' solve did not have a +2



I agree


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 7, 2014)

NevinsCPH said:


> DYKs
> -accommodation next to venue is too great



Yeah, it means you can go back for a nap inbetween rounds 

DYK:
-Having a hotel so close is good because you can go back for naps.
-Welwyn Garden City is basically a smaller Milton Keynes.
-When I went to the other part of gosling sports park I didn't even question that there was no visible premier Inn, which should have given away I was at the wrong place.
-I improved my 3x3x3 average but still dropped a place in the rankings.
-Aosus are brilliant, and helped me get 2 4x4x4 PBs
-After 7 years of cubing, I finally know full PLL thanks to Adam 
-Got into semi final of 4x4x4 without and average, lol.
-The venue was smaller than I expected, it seemed about right for the 65 competititors + guests.
-Me and Adam will finally get this game of pool, in Oxford 
- "Hey Lucidcuber, I can't remember your real name"


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2014)

DYK...


Spoiler



I just spent an hour on my DYKs then my phone died?
it didn't bother me as much as I would've expected?
no Tim?
only 1 train?
Nick's house is infested with puzzles and half finished mods?
he made me an Illusion?
apparently we got through an entire bottle of Jägermeister on the Friday night?
is that the royal we?
we got pulled over by the cops?
Sam was sober and they never did respond to the question 'Why did you pull me over?'?
I was staring at Yau's hands in awe?
from what I can remember it looked like Superman was spamming algs but it was probably enhanced slightly by my blood alcohol level?
Sarah woke me up with a phone call but all she got in response were expletives?
I felt suitably horrible on Saturday?
I ran registration with Maria?
t'was nice greeting everyone and having mini chats with so many people?
DNFed my 1st round 2x2 average?
I shouldn't physically make references to previous escaping cubes by throwing my cube on the floor when I already have a DNF in the average on my 5th solve just because I think it'll be funny if I want to make 2nd round of 2x2 in the future and go on to write a longer sentence than this one?
I got comp pb 4x4 single with Hoya a month since I switched from reduction?
I solved my 3rd attempt of 3BLD for my 1st comp success even though it was 50% slower than at home avg?
considering I haven't done a blind solve in 3 weeks I was pretty happy?
I spent a great deal of time judging big blind and loved it?
François is great fun to watch solve and could see he succeeded at 4BLD even though he still had 3 entire centres cycled?
Matthew's silent 5BLD celebration was epic?
Ollie should've used the Florian on the 1st 2 as well?
Conor seems to be playing touchy feely team blind with the StackMat on his way to successful 4BLD?
I guess Callum's God awful memo method can't be that bad?
Billy makes my heart ache when he get's so close to solved every time?
I judged LOLben's LOL scramble and my ears are still bleeding from the almighty roar he gave out just after the footage finishes?
Saturday night was sedate and just what I needed?
Nevins and I have close 3x3 races even though he lies about how fast he is? =P
Zak rating my social interactions?
I do believe that is a lady of the night?
those two are only linked chronologically?
I woke up Saturday feeling funky fresh and well rested which is a 1st at a comp since I drove to Cambridge for just 1 day?
sitting down to breakfast is a strange but wonderful experience for a comp weekend?
I was stuffed and Nick had about 4 times as much food as me? He wins at buffet.
Alex and I agree that being religious would be comforting?
I nearly missed the cut off for 5x5 average?
0.15 seconds over on the 1st and under by less than 2 seconds on my 2nd?
I made 2nd round but DNFed one because I cocked up a parity when Ollie whispered to my judge to avoid distracting me when I normally chat during my 5x5 solves?
DNFed the average because a slice was off by mere minuets?
James, it's OK, I can clearly see it's DNF?
just like you knew yours was +2?
3x3 was terrible but if I don't practice I can't really be displeased with sub 16 average in round 2?
Lara kept breaking her at home PB single and will be ones of those fast Roux solvers if she's not careful?
Daniel let me finish my MBLD attempt because as I went over the time I only had a couple of targets left?
which resulted in me pulling off my blindfold and from my POV it looked like 3/3?
3rd was off by a J perm so was always going to be 2/3 but I'm very content with that result?
going into the 3rd I thought I only had a 50/50 chance of it being solvable because I stupidly placed it down at a ridiculous angle?
Sarah made 5x5 final because of her MBLD success adrenaline?
sharing easy to learn algs is fun even if I do fail hard when trying to set up cases?
Andy asleep with someone else's ear defenders on in an homage to Tim?
awesome medals and prizes?
I spent a lot more time in the venue than ever before?



Big thank you to Billy, James, Daniel and Maria.
Also Kong for providing such awesome prizes.

Always great to see everyone.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 7, 2014)

LucidCuber said:


> "Hey Lucidcuber, I can't remember your real name"



I do that with Zak as well.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 8, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> DYK...


I almost forgot.
DYK: Me and adam had a lucky 3x3 table


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh yeah. My solve was as good as it possibly could've been after your hulk impression.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 8, 2014)

Results are up!


----------



## LucidCuber (Apr 8, 2014)

I have taken home a black Skewb by accident, if anyone is missing one from the comp let me know and we can arrange for a delivery.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 8, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Results are up!


They were up Monday morning ;b


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 8, 2014)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> They were up Monday morning ;b



Lets just pretend Ollie is bathing in great glory during that time.


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 8, 2014)

DYK:

I was dying literally the entire weekend.. if I was working I would have called in sick on Sunday.
For the first time I didn't stay out on the Saturday night due to imminent death.
Bar in venue is such a convenience.
Think we will be using the collingwood again in the future..
Was more terrified in days leading up to WGC than I was for Cuthberts?
Panic bought too many extension leads?
People like sweets on tables.
My results were all over the place?
UKCubeStore are amazing. 
Tommy loves his ZhanChi.
Tommy practiced using stackmat timer during MBLD.
I am | | <-- that close to throwing in the BBLD towel........ fed up with tiny mistakes and that feel.
Would have been almost impossible without Maria?
Totally impossible without James + Dan?
Very disappointed about the 24 no shows... around 18 of which didn't even take the time to inform us and now we technically could be at a financial loss for this comp? Extremely disappointed.
However one of these no shows restored my faith in humanity by a good percentage?
I am still relieved my comp didn't fail.
Miss you all already.


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Apr 8, 2014)

did anyone record the WGC Open Final?


----------



## Pyraminxstars (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry for that Q. I got the answer now


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 20, 2014)

A pretty none productive Easter break, will have a lot of catching up to do. (both academically and in terms of cubing practice). And some footages from Notss and WGC, mainly BLD though.

Thanks Billy for Callum's feet NR video.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 20, 2014)

I really enjoyed that. Thank you Nevins.


----------



## Mollerz (Apr 20, 2014)

Awesome video, just so you know, I DNF'd my 3BLD because I was memorising in the wrong orientation.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)

Great video


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 20, 2014)

Mollerz said:


> Awesome video, just so you know, I DNF'd my 3BLD because I was memorising in the wrong orientation.



Wuut....I know your feel bro. There was once in multi...


----------



## DuffyEdge (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool video Nevins!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 20, 2014)

DuffyEdge said:


> Cool video Nevins!



Thanks, hopefully I'll be able to film more people, more events in oxford. Actually aiming to create a promo vid before UK Open?


----------

